# Missing Cat, Aylesbury



## cheesyk (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello

My cat has gone missing in the Fairford Leys area of Aylesbury.
She is black with a white neck, paws and tummy. She is very nervous and scared.

She doesn't have a collar but she does have a blue flea collar on. 

We are very worried about her and missing her so much.

Thank you
Kelly


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm in Aylesbury too so I'll keep a look out. It would be worth contacting Hampden Vets, The RSPCA at Quainton, Aylesbury Cat Rescue and as a last resort, the council road sweepers in case they've picked up a cat that's been run over.


----------

